# Gainesville Gamers!!!



## LucaGP (Jul 10, 2009)

I just moved to Gainesville and I'm searching for a mature 3.5 or 4.0 D&D campaign, if any group is interested in picking up another play please contact me.

lucathegreat@gmail.com


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 9, 2010)

*hey*



LucaGP said:


> I just moved to Gainesville and I'm searching for a mature 3.5 or 4.0 D&D campaign, if any group is interested in picking up another play please contact me.
> 
> lucathegreat@gmail.com




hey i just moved to gainesville too i just started playing d&d i dont know every thing but would love to learn to play contact me . if you would like to teach me and my gf how to play


----------

